# Noctis Lucis Caelum vs. Sasuke Uchiha



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 30, 2010)

Noctis FTW!



vs.



Knowledge: 
- Sasuke Uchiha knows all his thunder and fire tech, Mangekyo Sharingan techniques before he transplanted his eyes for Itachi`s eyes, and knows nothing of Noctis`s abilities.

-Noctis`s powers are based of off the trailers so far that has been released. Noctis has no knowledge of Sasuke`s abilities.


Both are at Full power =D
Aaaaaaannnnnnd VOTE!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2010)

I think this has been done before and trailer Noct teleports and snaps his neck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 30, 2010)

They aren't even in the same league of speed.

Sasuke gets 10 weapons impaled into his ass.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 30, 2010)

Its actually 13 weapons =D


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> They aren't even in the same league of speed.



Casually bullet timing assault rifles and reacting to RPG shots. And the speed of his teleportation.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 30, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Sasuke gets 13 weapons impaled into his ass.



Fixed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2010)

It's taking way too long for this game to come out.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 30, 2010)

Indeed, I want to play this game so bad, I hope it lives up to my hype.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Indeed, I want to play this game so bad, I hope it lives up to my hype.



The world of this game looks so huge!


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 30, 2010)

basch71 said:


> The world of this game looks so huge!



That is one of the things I am looking forward the most, and to see the other cutscenes


----------



## ~Avant~ (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah yeah, Noctis rapes.

post count +1


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 30, 2010)

Noctis speedblitzes gg


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 30, 2010)

Noctis, obviously.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 30, 2010)

In all likelyhood Noctis is going to be fairly comparable to the likes of Sora.  So basically, if somebody cannot beat Sora, odds are pretty good they won't be able to beat Noctis either.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 30, 2010)

So Im gonna safely assume not even Sasuke's improved Susano'o can match Noctis's weapons?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 30, 2010)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So Im gonna safely assume not even Sasuke's improved Susano'o can match Noctic's weapons?



lol Susano'o


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Nov 30, 2010)

I just wonder how Sasuke will be able to run away from him


----------



## dwabn (Nov 30, 2010)

+1 because im so looking forward to versus coming out, its gonna be amazing look at its pedigree.


----------

